# 1 in 3 Men Can't See Own (you know what)



## Oldspice (10 Nov 2012)

Make this one BIG check today
and it could just save your life!
New research shows 1 in 3 men are unable to see their penis.
If your stomach is starting to obstruct the view of your manhood
you shouldn't ignore it, not only can it knock years off your lifespan
but it could put you at serious risk from life threating illness.

The website
https://www.weloveourhealth.co.uk/thebigcheck.aspx


----------



## mrandmrspoves (11 Nov 2012)

Does standing on a mirror count?


----------



## snorri (12 Nov 2012)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Does standing on a mirror count?


 
Standing on a mirror definitely counts as a health risk


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Nov 2012)

Is it because I'm wearing clothes?

Just joking, I know that obesity is a big, fat problem.


----------



## jonny jeez (12 Nov 2012)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Does standing on a mirror count?


if you cant see it when standing in front of a mirror, you may have a different issue.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> if you cant see it when standing in front of a mirror, you may have a different issue.


Facing the wrong way?


----------



## slowmotion (12 Nov 2012)

How do people with enormous stomachs and giant willys rate, health-wise?


----------



## mrandmrspoves (12 Nov 2012)

Tried standing on a mirror ....couldn't see a thing so I stood on the Sunday Sport and then I could see some breasts!


----------



## theclaud (12 Nov 2012)

Is it just me, or is the preponderance of euphemism in this thread mildly irritating (partial apologies Oldspice, as I realise some of it is cut-n-pasted)? Surely "Can You See Your Cock?" would have done as a title? And having mentioned penises, why then fall back on the absurd term "manhood"? Is it an arcane reference to a Sussex peninsula? Are men standing in their bedrooms hoping for a glimpse of Selsey Bill?


----------



## slowmotion (12 Nov 2012)

A super-injunction should have prevented you from mentioning any of my encounters with Selsey Bill. It is going to get very expensive, TC.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (12 Nov 2012)

slowmotion said:


> How do people with enormous stomachs and giant willys rate, health-wise?



The two seldom go together..... or so appearances might suggest at least......it is estimated that for every stone a man is overweight his penile length will appear to be 1inch shorter.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (12 Nov 2012)

snorri said:


> Standing on a mirror definitely counts as a health risk


If obesity has got to be such a problem that men have to stand on mirrors to see there own penises.....that's a really poor reflection on society!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2012)

mrandmrspoves said:


> If obesity has got to be such a problem that men have to stand on mirrors to see there own penises.....that's a really poor reflection on society!



Hadn't you noticed the number of huge bellies about these days? 
Standing on a mirror wouldn't help because the men wouldn't be able to see that part of the mirror either! 
Why bring genitals into it? What was wrong with not being able to see feet!


----------



## mrandmrspoves (12 Nov 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Hadn't you noticed the number of huge bellies about these days?
> Standing on a mirror wouldn't help because the men wouldn't be able to see that part of the mirror either!
> Why bring genitals into it? What was wrong with not being able to see feet!
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## slowmotion (12 Nov 2012)

I'm going to the bathroom......and I may not be back for some time....


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2012)

Not a problem for me, my waist being 18" smaller than my chest.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (12 Nov 2012)

Ive had a simular problem for years...

I cannot see me feet as my penis is soo big, I sure they are down there, I dont know what to do.


----------



## byegad (12 Nov 2012)

slowmotion said:


> A super-injunction should have prevented you from mentioning any of my encounters with Selsey Bill. It is going to get very expensive, TC.


 
Oh! You've met him too?


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Nov 2012)

Drago said:


> Not a problem for me, my waist being 18" smaller than my chest.


you are Jayne Mansfield and ICMFP


----------



## sidevalve (12 Nov 2012)

I hang it behind my ear to keep it out of the way, does that count ?


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2012)

mrandmrspoves said:


> I am well aware of the number of huge bellies around and have in the past been one of that number! Poor reflection....mirror.....geddit?


I was a bit tired, but I got the comment about reflection just as I was dozing off!



> I didn't bring man members into this thread they were already in it


And I anticipated remarks about 'members' ...  That comment wasn't aimed at you. Just that the test always used to be whether people could see their own feet when looking straight down and I wondered why this new 'penis test' had been suggested?


> Anyway glad I'm not the only saddo that can't sleep......not that I'm calling you a saddo......


I can sleep but when I don't have to synchronise with the outside world (job, travel, forum rides, social life, blood tests ...), I slip into the habit of going to sleep at 03:00 - 04:00 and getting up at 10:00 - 11:00, though this morning a 'friend rang me at 09:30 so I only got 6 hours sleep.


----------



## Oldspice (12 Nov 2012)

theclaud said:


> Is it just me, or is the preponderance of euphemism in this thread mildly irritating (partial apologies Oldspice, as I realise some of it is cut-n-pasted)? Surely "Can You See Your Cock?" would have done as a title? And having mentioned penises, why then fall back on the absurd term "manhood"? Is it an arcane reference to a Sussex peninsula? Are men standing in their bedrooms hoping for a glimpse of Selsey Bill?


 
Sorry. I just copied and pasted that section from the website.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Nov 2012)

Wow, 23 posts and nobody has used the phrase 'pubic flab' yet.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Wow, 23 posts and nobody has used the phrase 'pubic flab' yet.


Nor 'transitory mental abberation'***! 








*** That was a phrase that I read 45 years ago in _The Remarkable Case of Davidson's Eyes _by H.G. Wells and it stuck in my mind. I whip it out every now and then to try and impress people.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2012)

... and 'whip it out' is a phrase that I've been using off and on for years since I first heard this:


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> you are Jayne Mansfield and ICMFP


Yeah, never been the same since I got that breast implant by mistake. I still never figured out who got my kidney...

In all seriousness I could drop another 2" to 34, maybe 32 but I like my Guinness too much, and in too old to try and compete to that level with lifters 20 years my junior.

Anyone (except the disabled or infirm, natch) stupid and bone idle lazy enough to let their waistline exceed their chest should have to pay out their own pockets mfor treating ailments related to their fat-gittedness.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2012)

Drago said:


> Anyone (except the disabled or infirm, natch) stupid and bone idle lazy enough to let their waistline exceed their chest should have to pay out their own pockets mfor treating ailments related to their fat-gittedness.


Presumably then, using that argument, if you inured yourself in the gym then you should pay for private health care? And if any of us fall off our bikes, then so should we! In fact, extending it ... only those with unavoidable illnesses, genetic defects, or the victims of criminals or acts of God should be treated on the NHS?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Nov 2012)

Indeed, what about the hippopominous oath!


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2012)

I really wish I had a big belly and couldn't see my bits after what I had 'done' to them a month ago.  Not nice ! The down side is I can feel the mess the surgeon made 'inside'.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> I really wish I had a big belly and couldn't see my bits after what I had 'done' to them a month ago.  Not nice ! The down side is I can feel the mess the surgeon made 'inside'.



Did he use a template?


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Presumably then, using that argument, if you inured yourself in the gym then you should pay for private health care? And if any of us fall off our bikes, then so should we! In fact, extending it ... only those with unavoidable illnesses, genetic defects, or the victims of criminals or acts of God should be treated on the NHS?


I'd have to injure myself pretty bad for my waist go to from 34-36 and bloat out to exceed my 54" chest. I'd have to be disabled abd console myself morning noon and night with burgers to do that! I feel sick at the thought of eating that much.


----------



## subaqua (12 Nov 2012)

mrandmrspoves said:


> The two seldom go together..... or so appearances might suggest at least......it is estimated that for every stone a man is overweight his penile length will appear to be 1inch shorter.


 my wife confirms that since i lost weight my willy does indeed look bigger. thatnkfully it hasn't grown any bigger or it would be immense rather than huge- her words not mine .


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2012)

Drago said:


> I'd have to injure myself pretty bad for my waist go to from 34-36 and bloat out to exceed my 54" chest. I'd have to be disabled abd console myself morning noon and night with burgers to do that! I feel sick at the thought of eating that much.


What I'm suggesting is that we all do things that might not be good for us, but do we really want to say that only the 'worthy' get treated when they are ill? Let he who is without sin cast the first stone, and all that ...

No health care for smokers, fat people, alcoholics, junkies, cycling or gym casualties ... How about careless people who don't watch where they are walking, trip over and break an arm or leg? People who are depressed and attempt suicide - should they just be told to snap out of it or be allowed to die?

I've been fat, I've been thin and I'm currently in between, but I've been a human being the whole time. When I got seriously ill in the summer, probably only a few days away from death, I was borderline obese. Fortunately for me, my local NHS medics didn't take a tape measure to my waist, they just stuck ECG pads on my chest, a needle in my arm and got on with treating me. And I am very grateful for that.

When I make my recovery, I will do my best not to get fat again, but that is a personal choice and if I need any more treatment while I am still overweight, I hope that the doctors don't decide that I don't deserve it.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2012)

subaqua said:


> my wife confirms that since i lost weight my willy does indeed look bigger. thatnkfully it hasn't grown any bigger or it would be immense rather than huge- her words not mine .


And 217 CycleChat members can confirm that!


----------



## subaqua (12 Nov 2012)

ColinJ said:


> And 217 CycleChat members can confirm that!


 
thats where the missing 2 hours from friday, after the work end of project drinks, went then.


----------



## derrick (12 Nov 2012)

I can see it after i have taken the viagra, does that count.


----------



## Peteaud (12 Nov 2012)

I cant see mine.

I am not fat but i am hung like a chicken


----------



## mrandmrspoves (12 Nov 2012)

ColinJ said:


> What I'm suggesting is that we all do things that might not be good for us, but do we really want to say that only the 'worthy' get treated when they are ill? Let he who is without sin cast the first stone, and all that ...
> 
> No health care for smokers, fat people, alcoholics, junkies, cycling or gym casualties ... How about careless people who don't watch where they are walking, trip over and break an arm or leg? People who are depressed and attempt suicide - should they just be told to snap out of it or be allowed to die?
> 
> ...


 
Spot on Colin!


----------



## mrandmrspoves (12 Nov 2012)

Years ago I took out an endowment policy - but it didn't achieve the growth I hoped for!


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2012)

ColinJ said:


> What I'm suggesting is that we all do things that might not be good for us, but do we really want to say that only the 'worthy' get treated when they are ill? Let he who is without sin cast the first stone, and all that ...
> 
> No health care for smokers, fat people, alcoholics, junkies, cycling or gym casualties ... How about careless people who don't watch where they are walking, trip over and break an arm or leg? People who are depressed and attempt suicide - should they just be told to snap out of it or be allowed to die?
> 
> ...


In my defense old chap I was makjng cavaets for the infirm etc.

It is your choice to bloat out if that is what you wish - it's my choice as a taxpayer not to be happy about funding healthcare for people with lard induced illnesses.


----------



## tyred (13 Nov 2012)

Drago said:


> It is your choice to bloat out if that is what you wish - it's my choice as a taxpayer not to be happy about funding healthcare for people with lard induced illnesses.


 
I think that's a bit strong.

Everyone makes poor choices from time to time. The reasons people start to over-eat, smoke, drink or take drugs are often very complex but it's very difficult to stop doing it. Do you seriously believe anyone wants to put themselves at an increased risk of disease??

The fact remains that everyone, fat or thin, drinker or non-drinker, smoker or non-smoker require medical care from time to time and I consider it very unfair to discriminate. Consider the taxes added to tobacco and alcohol products. Smokers and drinkers pay for their medical care and require less state pensions.


----------



## tadpole (13 Nov 2012)

Drago said:


> In my defense old chap I was makjng cavaets for the infirm etc.
> 
> It is your choice to bloat out if that is what you wish - it's my choice as a taxpayer not to be happy about funding healthcare for people with lard induced illnesses.


 I feel the same about drug users, be it in the street or the gym. People who use any kind of 'riods to improve themselves should have to save up to pay for medical treatment for the whole of the rest of their lives. AS the choices they make now, will cost more to deal with when they are older/infirm/sick


----------



## Oldspice (13 Nov 2012)

Does this mean that cyclist and car drivers should pay more tax.


----------



## Oldspice (13 Nov 2012)

2150119 said:


> If drivers had to underwrite all the risks and costs they are responsible for, how much would their insurance policies cost? SRW?


If people come to the conclusion that people who are over weight or take drugs should pay more tax, why not branch it out to everyone. 
People do something everyday that puts there health at risk ,regardless of it being a voluntary act, subconscious act or something that is beyond there control but can still be classed as being irresponsible.
Just looking at the big picture.

PS sorry i do not know what SRW means


----------



## shouldbeinbed (13 Nov 2012)

2150119 said:


> If drivers had to underwrite all the risks and costs they are responsible for, how much would their insurance policies cost? SRW?


drivers kind of do this. There is a stipend on insurance providers to pay into the MIB to *insure* uninsured drivers and that gets passed onto those of us honest enough to insure our vehicles. I'd also be astonished if we don't pay through our premiums for the costs which can be recovered by theNHS for at least the initial treatment of motor accident victim


----------



## theclaud (13 Nov 2012)

Oldspice said:


> If people come to the conclusion that people who are over weight or take drugs should pay more tax, why not branch it out to everyone.
> People do something everyday that puts there health at risk ,regardless of it being a voluntary act, subconscious act or something that is beyond there control but can still be classed as being irresponsible.
> Just looking at the big picture.
> 
> PS *sorry i do not know what SRW means*


 
I sometimes don't know what he means either...


----------



## The Jogger (13 Nov 2012)

It must be worse if you can't see Dick and you haven't got a gut........


----------



## The Jogger (13 Nov 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Ive had a simular problem for years..
> I cannot see me feet as my penis is soo big, I sure they are down there, I dont know what to do.



Now we know how you got the name Armstrong ......


----------

